# Part 11 of ROTP form



## qwjqyx (12 Sep 2010)

hi guys, i am currently a grade 12 student applying for the ROTP program. I have to admit i am really nervous and worried about my acceptance.
I have chosen civilian university as my first choice of insistution, however, in part 11 of the form. it has like a two page of papaer asking you to explain why you chose your choice.

I have no clue what to write except for the fact that RMC does have Bsc-psychology program. Truthfuly, I like Civilian university is because it has my program, it has more freedom and i can enjoy my youth better (more girls)  :nod:

but can some body please give me some hints and ideas on what you guys wrote when you applied, it won't be so great.
Thank you so much


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

qwjqyx said:
			
		

> I have no clue what to write except for the fact that RMC does have Bsc-psychology program. Truthfuly, I like Civilian university is because it has my program, it has more freedom and i can enjoy my youth better (more girls)  :nod:



I would write literally anything other than that. Think of your ROTP application as a job interview. Not only are you applying to be a member of the Canadian Forces, you are applying to be a Commissioned Officer and supposed to have superior honesty and integrity. If you don't think you can handle the lack of "freedom" at RMC, then maybe seriously reconsider joining altogether.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2010)

Several Questions:

1.  Have you taken any classes in school that teach English (grammar, spelling, capitalization, sentence structure, how to make a paragraphe, etc.)?

2.  Do you realize that RMC has "girls"?

3.  What the heck is your Poll for?

4.  Did you read any instructions as to how to fill out the forms?


----------



## Lumber (12 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 2.  Do you realize that RMC has "girls"?



That may be so, but RMC girls are like a parking lot...

All the good spots are taken, and all the rest are handicapped...

 >


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2010)

Lumber said:
			
		

> That may be so, but RMC girls are like a parking lot...
> 
> All the good spots are taken, and all the rest are handicapped...
> 
> >



A microcosm of Canadian society.  Besides……Queens’s girls are just across the Bridge.


----------



## Lumber (13 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...Queens’s girls are just across the Bridge.



Amen.


----------



## JRM4 (24 Sep 2010)

I'm just writing my essay right now, I have all the other sections completed. I know why I want to go to RMC; the intensity and energy surrounding the university, the great history behind the school and the CF, the opportunities it possess for future jobs and a great education, my great pride to be a Canadian citizen and the fact that Kingston is a great city. Other than that, what types of things are others saying for theirs. Did you also mention (and go into great detail) about the degree/job you applied for as well? Or just the comments about the school itself. 

Thanks


----------



## pudd13 (24 Sep 2010)

In my essay I didn't focus too much on the degree or job I applied for. I am not going to RMC because of the degree program, I can get the degree I want there at several other universities. I put emphasis on all the things that set RMC apart from any civi university (ie, the history, the excellence among students, the huge focus on leadership, the camaraderie, the mandatory sports program, the french). In my opinion, those are the most attractive traits about RMC, and also what make it unique. So those are the things I focused on. I didn't mention that I wanted to be a pilot at all. I may have mentioned something about becoming an Officer in the CF, but nothing more in terms of a job afterwards. There are many ways to become a pilot, there are many ways to become commissioned, and many ways to get a degree. People don't go to RMC because they want a BSc, they can go to any university for that.

That is my opinion though. It is your own essay, and you should truly write down why YOU want to attend, because that is the whole idea.


----------

